# Boreas V2, Zeus RTA, Pharaoh Mini & More - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/11/17)

Some great new RDA's & RTA's have arrived:

Boreas V2 RTA by Augvape
NEW COLOURS - Dead Rabbit RDA
Zeus RTA by Geekvape
Drop RDA by Digiflavor
Pharaoh Mini RTA by Digiflavor
Merlin MTL by Augvape













https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------

